# Gen 4 Glock 31



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck (Nov 5, 2009)

Anyone know when the Gen 4 Glock 31 (357 SIG) will be released?


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

No idea, maybe a call or email to Glock?


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Seems lots of people are asking about 4th Gens.
I'm wanting the G19 but when asked Glock only says, "Keep watching for them" but does not give any hints as to when


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

i think the Gen 4's are being released sometime in April, but only on a few models.


----------



## Last Rites (Jul 7, 2010)

I found out just today the new Gen 4 is being produced on the manufacturing line for the G31. This thread on GlockTalk is saying the first 2,000 were headed to LE agencies in Florida I think. 
Generation 4 Glock 31 - Glock Talk

Start checking your local authorized Glock dealers and ask if they have em in or when they expect to start receiving their shipments of them. I'm anxious myself for one as well as waiting anxiously for Gen 4's to start being produced for all compact models.


----------



## nighthunter1962 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Glock 31 gen 4*

www.galleryofguns.com - Buy guns online, top brands, best price, best service, best warranty; all types of guns: revolvers, rifles, pistols and shotguns. has 5 of them in stock.Had 6 untill i grabed one:numbchuck:


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

I want a 4th Gen Glock 32.


----------

